# Weekly Competition 2014-08



## Mike Hughey (Feb 18, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F' R U2 R' U R2 F' U' F
*2. *U R' U' F R2 F' U F'
*3. *U2 F U' R U2 F' R U' F2
*4. *R F U2 R' F U' F U
*5. *R2 F' R F2 R2 U2 R' U R U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 D R2 D' U2 F R B U B' L2 B' F2 U' B2
*2. *D2 U2 F2 R D2 L2 B2 U2 R' F2 R2 B D' L2 D' L U' B R2
*3. *U2 R' F2 R' F2 R U2 B2 F2 L' U2 B R' D F2 U' R' F D2 F2
*4. *U2 B R2 B L2 R2 D2 B R2 B D' U2 R' F2 U2 R' D B' L2 B2 R
*5. *L2 B2 D2 L D2 U2 L U2 F2 D2 R2 B L U2 R F2 R2 D B L2 R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw2 L' Rw2 Uw L Uw2 Fw' L' Uw Rw2 R Uw R2 B2 F2 Uw' L' B2 F' R' Fw Rw F Rw2 U2 Rw' D Rw B' L F' U' L' Rw' R B Fw2 F2 L' Uw'
*2. *Rw2 U B' D2 L2 R D' F L2 D' B' Uw2 B' Fw2 L' Rw B2 R Fw2 F' Uw' R F2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 U' R F' Uw2 Fw' Uw2 F' D' Uw Rw R2 Fw' F' Uw
*3. *B Rw' R2 D' Uw2 F2 L' B Rw2 R2 U L' R' B L2 B F' Rw2 Fw Uw2 L Rw' B2 Fw Rw R F2 L' Rw2 F Uw' L D R' U F Rw' B Fw2 F'
*4. *L Fw F2 U R B' D' Fw R' D2 R Fw' F Rw R B2 L' Rw2 R' F' L B2 U2 Fw R' Uw U' L' Fw2 F' D2 R' D2 R' B2 Fw2 Rw' Uw2 Rw' R
*5. *Fw' Uw' U R2 Fw' D2 Rw R B' R F' Uw' B Fw' F2 L Rw' B Uw2 Rw R2 U' F Rw F2 U2 Rw Uw U' L2 Rw2 Fw' Uw' L D2 F D' Uw U L'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Fw Uw2 Bw2 F' Rw Bw' Dw F' Dw U Bw2 F' Rw Fw Rw B2 Fw2 Rw2 Bw' Lw F2 Rw2 F D B' Rw Bw Rw U Bw Fw2 Dw2 Uw L U B R B2 Lw2 Rw' R2 U2 Lw' Uw Fw Rw' Dw F2 Rw Dw2 Fw' Uw2 Lw2 F U Bw' F R2 Fw' R'
*2. *B' Dw2 U2 F2 L2 Dw' B' Lw Uw' U2 F' Uw2 Rw2 U2 B2 L Lw2 F2 Dw' Bw2 Rw D U' Lw' B Dw2 U' F Uw' L' Bw' D' Rw' R2 Bw' R B D2 B' F' Dw' Uw2 U2 F Lw2 Bw' Fw2 Dw' B' F2 Uw' Bw' R2 B' Dw' F Uw2 Fw2 L2 Rw
*3. *Dw' B' L' Lw Rw2 Dw Rw' Fw' Lw2 U F2 Uw Rw2 F' L' Rw2 Dw' L' R2 Fw L R B2 Dw' B2 Bw Uw2 Rw2 D' Uw U2 B Rw2 R2 Bw F D Bw' Rw U L' Lw Rw' R2 D2 L2 R Bw' D2 R' B Fw2 D' Dw' R2 D2 B2 D' F' R
*4. *Rw D2 Uw2 Fw L2 R D2 F2 Lw Rw R U' F' D Rw' Dw Rw2 Bw D R2 Dw' U Fw2 F' Rw R Uw B2 Dw2 Uw2 R D' Bw Fw D' Dw L Lw2 Rw R D2 Dw U L' Bw2 D' Lw2 U L B2 Lw2 Rw B2 F' D B2 Bw' Fw' D2 Uw
*5. *L2 Uw' Bw Lw2 B2 Bw Fw' F' Rw R' Dw Bw2 F' Uw2 R2 B2 Bw U2 R Bw F' U R2 D' Fw Rw' B Bw2 L' R U B2 Lw Dw Uw' L' Rw2 R' F2 Dw' Rw R' F Uw2 Fw F2 Dw2 Fw2 D2 U' R' F2 R' Fw2 D' Rw2 F2 Lw2 D Uw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *L2 D2 3F' 2F U2 B2 2U' 3R2 2R 2F R2 B 3F2 U' 3F' D2 3U 3R2 2R' D' L' 3R2 2B2 3F' 3U' F 2R' D2 3R' 2R2 2F2 2L 3R2 3F' 2U 2L2 R2 3U' F D2 2U' U 3R 2R B' 2U2 F' 3R 2R2 2D2 2U' 2B2 2D' 2B' D' 3U2 2R B2 3F2 F2 2L2 3R2 3F 3U 2F' D' 2L2 U' 2F 2R2
*2. *3R U 2R 2U F2 2D' 3U2 2U2 2L2 3R2 3F' 2F2 F' 2U 2B 2D2 3U 3F 2L R' 2F' F2 2L' 3F2 2F' U2 B2 3U U2 F' L' 2U 2L2 2F D 2F' L 2L' 3R' 2R' 2D2 R2 3F' 2F 2D' 2U2 2L' 2U 3F2 D' U2 L R2 2B 3F2 3U2 2R2 3F 2R' D' 2D' 2U U' B2 2F F U2 B 2B 2D'
*3. *2B' D2 L2 R2 2D' U2 3F 2D' 2U 3F' 3U L 2L2 3F2 L 2L' 3R' B' U' 3R' D2 U F2 2D2 2U2 3F' 2D2 F R U B 3F D2 2R' D2 3F2 F2 2U2 2F' L B 2U' 2L' 3F 2F F' 2L 3R' R' 3F U2 L' 3F L2 2D 2U L2 2L 3R 2R2 R' D2 2F2 L' 2F2 2D' 2B 3F' 3R2 2R2
*4. *2L2 2U L 2B' L2 2L' 3R2 B 3U2 3F 3R' 2R 3U2 2L2 3R' 3F 2L' 2D2 2U' 2R2 B2 L2 D' 2B' L2 2L 2F2 F' L2 2L 2R R' D2 U 2F D 2U L 2L' R 2D 2U2 2B' R' F 2U2 3F U2 2L2 3F2 D2 L2 2L2 R' B2 3F L 2R2 2B2 3U' R 2F' 3U F L 3R2 B 2D2 2L2 U
*5. *D 2F' L' 2L' R' 2F' 2U2 2L 3F 2L2 R' 3F 2D2 2R2 2D' R2 2D' 2B 3F 2F' 3R2 2B' D 2F 2U 3F2 2D U' 2B' 2F' R2 3F 2L2 B L' D2 U2 R' 2F2 F2 D' 2D2 3U U2 2B L2 2R2 2D' U' 2F 2R' F' D' 3R' D2 2L R 2F D 2L B2 2B2 R2 2B R 3U U F2 3U' 3R

*7x7x7*
*1. *2F2 2L2 2R' 3D' 2L' B' 2U' 2F F 3U' 2F' R' 3B' 3L' 2R' R F L' 3L F 2D' 3D2 3U2 2B' F 3R2 3D2 2B F U2 3R 3D2 2F F2 3R2 3U2 L2 3R2 2U' 2F2 3D2 L 3R' B' 2R2 3F U 2B' 2R R 3D2 2U2 B R2 2D 2L 2B' 3R 2F2 F' R 2U' U 3R' 3F F' 2R' 3D2 2B 3D 2R 2F D 3D2 2U2 3R2 3D' L 2R2 2F2 3L' 2D2 3R2 B2 3B 3R 2B2 2L2 2R' 2B 2F 3U2 U 2B2 L' 2R' 3B' 3R 3D 2U'
*2. *3U' 3B' 3F L2 2D 3D2 3U2 3B 3R2 2D 3U2 L D 2R 3F' 2D2 L R2 B 2R' B2 3F F' 2D L2 2R2 B2 2D2 3U2 2U' U' 3F' 2F' 2L2 B' 2B' 2R' 2F2 D2 B' 3F 2F' 2L' 3R 2D 2B2 D' 3U2 U R2 3D' 2B2 F' R2 2D2 3U' B 3D' 2U2 3B2 3R2 D 3L' 2F F' R' 3U2 B 3U2 2R 3B 2F' 3D 2L2 R 2F 2R 2B 3F2 L2 2U' U' 2F2 3D2 2L2 3D 3L2 2B R2 3U' B2 2B2 3B2 3D2 3U' 2L' U' R' 2D' L2
*3. *3R 2B2 3F2 2F D2 R B' D2 3D' 2R D2 F 3D' U L 3U2 2U' F2 3R F2 2U' L' B 3F' 2F' 2L' 3L R 2F D2 2B2 3B' 2F 3R2 2R 3U2 3L B 2F L 2R2 U 3L2 F2 3D' 3U2 R 2B 2U2 2L' 3U2 3B F2 2R2 3B F2 2U' U' 2L' 2R R' 2D' 2U 2L' D2 R2 D 2R2 2B 3B 3U 2L' B' D 3R U' 2B' F2 D L2 3B' 2F 3L 2F' R' 3D 2R2 3B2 3F' L2 U 2L2 3F2 2R F L2 D2 U 3B' U
*4. *3R' 3B2 2U' U2 L' F 3D' 3U 2B' 3D 2U2 3R2 3B' D' 3F' 2F2 2L2 3B 3F' R' 2D' 2U' 3B 2U2 2B2 3B' 3F2 2F2 2L' 2B' 2F2 3U' L2 3U2 U L' 2U2 3L2 D2 3R' 3B' R2 D' 3D' 2U' 3L2 3U2 3L R' 3U2 B F D L R 2D 2L' F' 2D2 3B' R' 2U' 3F' 2D' 2U2 L' 3L' 3D' L2 2R' B2 3F F2 2D' 3D' U2 2R 3U B 3U2 3L 3F' F' 2U' 2F D2 2D2 B' F2 2D2 2U2 3L' 2R' 3B' 3F2 2U 2B' 3F2 3D' U2
*5. *D 2U 2B2 2F2 F2 2R 3D' 3B 2D 3U U2 L' R2 D' 3D2 3B U 3B' 3R' B' 3U' 3F L 2B L D U2 R' 2U' 3R' 2B2 3F L 3D B2 R' 3B' L R2 2D 2L2 B 2B2 D 3L' 3R2 2R' 2U' U2 2R' 2B 3B 2R2 R' 2B 2L 2B' 2R2 B2 3B' U' 2B F' U' 2B2 3F' 3D 2U' 3B2 L 3F D' F D 2U2 U2 2B2 2F D2 3D' U 3B U2 R' 3D 2F' R2 3D U' L 3R2 3U2 2B 3B2 2F 3D B L 2L2 R'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F U' F2 U2 F' U2 F R' U2
*2. *R2 F' R' F R2 F' U R2 U
*3. *R U' R F' R U' F' U2 F' U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' B2 L2 F2 U L2 D L2 B2 U' L2 R U' F' L U' R' U' B2 F
*2. *D2 L2 R2 U B2 D U B2 R2 B2 U' L B' D B2 R D2 B F' D' R
*3. *B2 F2 R2 B2 R' F2 L' D2 R' B2 L2 D L' B L' U F2 L U2 B' U'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw' Uw' Fw L Rw R2 Fw2 F2 L U2 Rw' D2 B Rw F2 Rw2 Uw U L2 Uw' U' L' Fw F2 Rw' Uw2 L2 Uw B Rw B D' L' Rw R' D2 L R2 D2 F2
*2. *B U2 Rw' B' Fw2 F' Rw Fw2 F' L' D2 Uw' L F' L R' D L B' Fw D2 U2 R2 U2 Rw2 B' Fw' Uw' B Uw' F' Rw R2 Uw Rw' R2 D2 B' U F
*3. *L' D U' B' Fw Rw' D' Uw Rw' D' L2 B' U2 Fw Rw2 B Rw R' F D2 F2 D2 Fw' D U' L' D2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 R2 D2 F2 L' B D2 U L F2 D

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' Bw Fw' D' Dw' Uw U2 F2 U' Rw Fw2 L Uw' U2 F2 Lw' Rw R' Dw' U B' Bw2 F Rw' Fw' F Lw2 D2 Lw' B2 Fw2 L F' Rw Fw' L2 Lw D2 U2 L' Rw2 F2 U Rw2 B2 Fw2 L2 Lw2 R' F Lw' B' D' Uw F L2 Uw' F2 Rw2 R'
*2. *B' Lw R' Dw F' U2 L2 Dw Bw Fw' L Dw2 U' L Lw2 Bw Fw' F2 Rw U' Bw Fw' L2 Uw2 L R' F D2 Dw' Rw2 B' D' Fw2 L' Bw Dw L R2 Fw' Lw Rw Dw Lw' Rw2 B U Fw' L R Bw' D2 Uw Bw2 D2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw' Rw' R D2
*3. *Uw F2 R' Uw Rw2 Bw' Uw' B Lw Rw' Bw D R B' F Rw Dw Rw2 B Rw Dw' Lw U2 R' D Rw2 U2 Rw2 U2 F Rw2 R' Bw' Dw Rw F Rw' D Bw2 Uw2 Bw2 Fw' L' U2 Rw2 Dw' F2 Uw2 B' Bw' Fw2 Lw2 Bw' R F Rw' U B' Bw L'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F 2D' 2F F' U' 2B2 2F' 2R R F2 L D U' 3F F' 2D' 3F2 2L 2B2 R' 2D2 2B' 3F 2L2 3R2 D 2L2 R2 2U' R2 2B2 2L' B' 2R' 3F 3R2 2F 2U' U2 2L D' L D' 2U' B' 2L2 3U 2U2 F' D R' D 2D 3R2 B2 R2 D' 2L 3F2 2F 2D2 3R' B2 2B' D F' R2 2F' L2 3F

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F' 3D B 3U 2R' R2 3D U2 3R2 3U 2B' 3R R B2 2F F 2R2 3U 3F' L2 3R 2R2 3B2 2D 3U' U2 2R' R 3F2 2L' 3R2 B' F 3D 3U' 3F 3R2 2R B 3R' 3B' 2F2 2U2 R' 3D2 3L2 2F' D2 2U' 2B' 2L' 3D2 2R' 3D' U2 3B2 3U2 U R2 3U2 2F' L2 3R' 2F D 2D2 U' 2L F 3R 3U' L F 3D L 3L 3R2 2F 2U2 2B' 2F F2 2D' 2B' R' D2 2D 3D2 3U R F 3U2 2U 2R 3U 3B2 L 2R 3F 2F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D F2 U R2 U B2 U' R2 F2 U' B R D F L' R2 F2 D B' U2
*2. *L' D' B R' F2 L F L U' B L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L' U2 R' F2 D2 L'
*3. *L2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 B2 D F2 D U2 B D L R F R2 U B R2 U'
*4. *F' D L F D' R' F U' F B' D2 B2 R U2 R' B2 U2 D2 L D2 B2
*5. *R' F' D B U2 R B' U D' B2 R' D2 R F2 U2 F2 L B2
*6. *R2 U F2 B R D' L U R2 B L' U2 D2 L F2 D2 L' F2 L' U2 D2
*7. *F D' L' B' D' F2 U' R D' L F' L2 U2 F' R2 D2 B' R2 F' L2 F
*8. *L2 U B2 D' U' F2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 F D2 R' B' L U L' R U F'
*9. *U' L2 U2 L2 R2 D' B2 D' F2 D' L2 F U' L' R D L2 F2 U R2 D
*10. *D F2 R F L D2 R' D' L2 B' R2 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 F2 L2 B2 R2 U'
*11. *F2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 U R2 F2 D B L' D2 R2 B L2 U R' U'
*12. *U R' F2 U D L' U2 B R F2 B L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 B U2 B' D2
*13. *D R' L D2 F' B' U' R' L2 F' D2 L' D2 R B2 U2 L' F2 D2 R B2
*14. *U2 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 D' U2 R2 F2 U2 R F2 R' B R2 F' L' D2 U' R2
*15. *U2 R' D2 L' F2 U2 R B2 F2 U2 L F U' F2 L' R B R2 F' U2 R
*16. *L' F2 U2 R2 U2 L D2 L' B2 R' F L B' R' B D U2 R2 F' U' L
*17. *U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D L2 D2 B' R2 U' L2 R' D' F2 D' B2 U
*18. *L F2 D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 F2 L' F D B' R D L R' U F2
*19. *L2 D2 L2 R2 U2 F R2 F L2 B' F D F' L R' F U' B2 L' U' R'
*20. *B2 L' D2 R B2 R2 F2 L B2 R' D2 B D' B2 L U' R2 B L' F
*21. *R2 U' L2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 U' B2 D F L' R D U' L F2 U R2
*22. *D R2 B2 L2 U F2 D U2 B2 D' R' U B' L' F2 D2 F L2 F2 R2
*23. *R2 D2 F2 D U2 B2 F2 U' L2 F D L' B2 L B' U' R' U2 B U2
*24. *U2 F' D2 B U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B L' B2 U' B' D2 L' D F U' L2
*25. *B2 D' R L' B U' D L D' R2 B' R2 F D2 B' U2 D2 L2 B2 U2
*26. *D2 U2 R2 D2 F' L2 B D2 U2 L2 B U' F L2 U2 B2 D' L' B F
*27. *F L2 D2 B' L2 B' R2 U2 F L2 F' L' R' D' F L B L' R2 B' U
*28. *F' R2 F' U2 F' U2 F' U2 L2 B2 L2 U' R F L' R B F2 U2 R D'
*29. *D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L F2 D2 L' F2 D2 B' D L D R2 F' D F2 U F
*30. *L2 B2 D2 U B2 F2 L2 U' F2 D U L F' L F2 L' B L B2 F' U'
*31. *L B U R' L2 U' B D F' L2 U' F2 U B2 D R2 D' F2 D2
*32. *U' L' F D' B' R2 B R' F U R2 D2 F2 L2 D F2 D' F2 B2
*33. *F B2 U2 R D B' R2 F U2 L' U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 B2 U'
*34. *D' R2 B2 D U B2 F2 U F2 D2 U2 B' D2 R B' L' F' U B L D
*35. *F2 R2 U2 F U2 L2 F L2 B2 R2 B' D' R U R D F2 U L2 R'
*36. *D2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 U L2 U R2 U' R F2 L F R U' R' D' L B'
*37. *U2 B' U2 R2 F D2 B2 L2 F' D2 F U L2 B' D U' R2 F' R' D F'
*38. *B2 F2 U L2 D F2 D' L2 F2 D2 B U L' D U2 B R U' L U' B'
*39. *R2 F2 U2 L2 R2 F' R2 B' U2 L2 R D' F' R D' L' D L2 B2 U
*40. *R2 D L2 R2 U B2 F2 D R2 F2 U' F' R2 D2 L' B D R D' B2 R

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B' L U2 F' R2 L' U R' L' D' F U2 L2 B2 L2 B' U2 F' U2 R2 F
*2. *D2 F R2 U2 B F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F' D' R D U F' D F R' D' F2
*3. *B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 U B2 R' F2 D2 U F' L B R' D B'
*4. *R' B2 D B2 L F L2 F R' L2 B L2 F2 R2 L2 U R2 D2 L2 F2
*5. *B' R B2 U F2 B2 R' D' L2 U' B' D2 B' L2 U2 B' U2 B R2 U2 D2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D B' D' B U2 R2 U2 B' R' L2 U2 F L2 F2 B L2 U2 B' U2 F
*2. *R2 B U2 F2 D2 F D2 L2 B' U2 F2 L' D U' L' U L2 R' U' B F2
*3. *R F L' D' F' R U' B U D' B' R2 L2 F D2 R2 U2 B U2 B
*4. *D F2 U2 F2 L2 D B2 L2 D F2 U2 R B D R' B2 L B D2 L2 U
*5. *D' F2 D' B2 U F2 D U F2 U' R2 F' L B2 U2 R' B F D2 B2 D'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 B2 U F2 D U L2 U' R2 F2 U2 B' U F2 U' R' D R2 B D' L
*2. *L2 B L2 R2 B' L2 F2 D2 F L2 F' D U' F D' R' D2 B R U F'
*3. *B' R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B D2 B R2 U F R B' L2 B D' B L' U
*4. *L2 B' L2 R2 F' L2 U2 F L2 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 D F' U L B F2 U
*5. *U2 F B' R D2 F2 L2 F' U R2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D2 F' U2 D2 L2 U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B L2 R2 F' U2 R2 F D2 L2 B F' D' F R' U' B' L' B D2 U' B'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R F' R' F' U2 F' U F U
*3. *F2 R U2 L U2 F2 L U2 R D2 R B' D' R F L2 F' U R2 F' D2
*4. *U' B2 Rw2 D Fw F2 L Rw R Uw2 R' D' U2 F2 R' B' L' Uw' U' B Fw' Uw U Fw2 L R' D' Fw2 D' B' L Rw Fw Rw R2 B2 Fw L' Rw U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' R' F R' U2 R F2 U F' U'
*3. *F2 D' U2 F2 R2 F2 L2 D U' R' U2 R' F R D2 U B L' B2 R2
*4. *F' D2 Rw2 Fw' F' D Uw2 B' F2 Rw D2 B' R' Uw2 Fw2 L Rw' Uw U2 B' Rw2 B F Uw' F L R2 Uw F' D' F2 U2 F R B' Fw' D2 Fw F2 L'
*5. *B2 L Lw2 Fw F' Rw2 B Uw B' Bw2 Fw F2 Dw Fw D' F D' L' Uw2 Bw2 D2 Dw' Uw2 U R D Bw' Fw L Uw L D2 Dw U Rw' Dw' Rw2 F2 D Lw Dw' U2 L' R Fw' Uw2 U F2 R D Dw B2 Bw2 Lw Dw Rw' Dw' Fw D Dw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=2 / dUdU u=4,d=-1 / ddUU u=-3,d=5 / UdUd u=-4,d=4 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-1 / UdUU
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=-1 / dUdU u=-5,d=-3 / ddUU u=3,d=3 / UdUd u=1,d=0 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-1 / UUdd
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=-5 / dUdU u=5,d=0 / ddUU u=5,d=2 / UdUd u=-1,d=-4 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=4 / UUUd
*4. *UUdd u=6,d=-4 / dUdU u=-3,d=0 / ddUU u=6,d=4 / UdUd u=0,d=-2 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-3 / dddd
*5. *UUdd u=3,d=3 / dUdU u=1,d=-1 / ddUU u=1,d=6 / UdUd u=1,d=-4 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=2 / UddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' L R' U' L B U L l r' u'
*2. *U' B R' U B' U' L' B' l r' b u
*3. *U R' U' B L' B L' U R' l u
*4. *L U' L' U' B' L' U l' b u'
*5. *U' R U' R' L' U' L' R U' r b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 2) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (3, -2) / (6, 0) /
*2. *(0, -1) / (-3, 6) / (0, 6) / / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (0, 4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (0, -4) / (5, 2)
*3. *(1, 6) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (-1, 0) / (3, 4)
*4. *(1, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, 1) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 3) / (0, -2) / (-4, 1)
*5. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (6, 3) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, -2) / (0, 2)

*Skewb*
*1. *R' L R L' U R' U D' U
*2. *U' L' R' L D' U L' D
*3. *U L' U' D' R D' R L' R' U'
*4. *U' D' U' R U' D L' U' R'
*5. *D L U' L U L' U'


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Feb 18, 2014)

*2x2 : *(6.46), 5.20, 6.26, 6.07, (4.36) = *5.84*
*3x3 : *(19.65), 17.60, 16.78, (14.62), 14.74 = *16:37*
*4x4 : *1:01.66, (51.82), 55.60, (1:06.85), 1:00.95 = *59.40*
*5x5 : *1:52.00, 1:58.01, 1:56.52, (2:03.41), (1:39.94) = *1:55.51*
*6x6 : *(3:21.30), (3:05.01), 3:20.58, 3:07.32, 3:10.53 = *3:12.81*
*7x7 : *4:25.26, 4:28.09, (4:24.06), 4:28.87, (4:29.68) = *4:27.41*
*2x2 BLD : *DNF, 53.86, 47.48 = *47.48*
*OH : *54.00, (56.56), (38.93), 46.15, 41.87 = *47.34*
*MTS : *(42.19), 1:03.48, 52.81, (1:06.70), 56.72 = *58.20*
*2-4 relay : 1:32.30*
*2-5 relay : 3:20.19*
*Clock : *14.93, (17.62), 16.52, 13.77, (12.39) = *15.07*
*Megaminx : *1:38.31, 1:40.98, (1:21.23), (1:42.83), 1:37.19 = *1:38.83*
*Pyraminx : *(6.81), (5.34), 6.60, 5.52, 6.56 = *6.26*
*Square-1 : *(44.57), 37.15, 36.23, (29.17), 33.07 = *35.48*
*Skewb : *13.39, 10.57, 14.86, (8.22), (15.90) = *12.94*


----------



## notfeliks (Feb 18, 2014)

*2x2*: (17.20), 5.94, (5.65), 8.22, 8.37+ = *7.51*
*3x3*: (20.94), (11.88), 18.08, 11.94, 12.11 = *14.04* Dude what the hell... 11.88 is my PB by .03, and 11.94 and 12.11 are my third and fourth best times. 14.04 smashes my average PB too... wtf.
*OH*: 47.30, 51.55, (1:12.08), 45.65, (45.32) = *48.17* Bleh.
*Pyraminx*: 9.21, (14.89), 8.67, 8.18, (7.09) = *8.68*
*Megaminx*: (3:37.19), (4:29.00), 3:41.31, 3:50.97, 3:55.25 = *3:49.18*
*2BLD*: DNF, DNF 2:20.22 = *2:20.22*
*3BLD*: DNF, ...


----------



## BenjaminW (Feb 18, 2014)

*2x2 :* 10.75, 10.16, (13.15), (8.72), 8.93 *=9.95*
*3x3 :* (29.69), (26.72), 27.18, 28.10, 27.47 *= 27.58*
*4x4 :* (1:53.36), 1:37.66, (1:25.05), 1:29.13, 1:49.30 *= 1:38.70*
*OH :* (1:16.46), (1:30.11), 1:28.29, 1:17.78, 1:17.44 *= 1:21.17*
*Pyraminx :* 22.74, (24.54), 17.13, 19.01, (12.47) *= 19.63*
*Skewb :* (20.04), (28.40), 22.67, 22.24, 20.67 *= 21.86*
*Clock :* 47.46, 49.93, (50.59), (42.25), 45.30 *= 47.56*
*2-4 Relay = 2:32.88 *


----------



## Bindedsa (Feb 18, 2014)

2x2 - 4.83 4.86 3.36 3.33 4.48 = 4.23
3x3 - 12.77 15.55 15.64 15.11 15.28 = 15.30
4x4 - 1:05.64 1:02.28 1:13.07 58.81 1:08.39 = 1:05.44
OH - 27.41 23.63 19.86 19.00 31.42 = 23.63
2-4 Relay - 1:25.47


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 19, 2014)

*2x2x2*: 9.38 8.80 (10.64) 8.72 (8.71) = *8.97*
*3x3x3*: 18.63 (21.96) (17.15) 21.26 21.49 = *20.46* //First solves of the day 
*4x4x4*: (1:51.19) 2:10.69 1:57.25 2:09.40 (2:19.24) = * 2:05.78*


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 19, 2014)

*3BLD*: DNF(57.39), DNF(36.94), 41.93 = *41.93*
*2x2: * (6.10), 3.95, 3.01, (2.32), 3.01 = *3.32*
*3x3:* (12.90), 12.87, 11.49, (9.38), 9.81 = *11.39*
*2BLD:* 16.99, 11.58, 24.38 = *11.58*
*OH:* 18.13, 17.86, (19.14), 17.82, (16.68) = *17.94*
*MTS:* (55.38), (DNF(51.39)), 1:21.67, 1:12.90, 1:02.80 = *1:12.46*
*2-4relay: 1:11.00 *
*4x4:* (41.15), 48.13, 54.18, 58.25, (1:09.36) = *53.52*
*MultiBLD:* *2/2* in 2:35.36


----------



## P3R0 (Feb 21, 2014)

2-4: 2:32.18
222: (7.18), 5.61, 4.88, (3.98), 6.54= 5.68
222 bld: 2:07.39+, DNF(2:01.11), DNF(3:47.94)= 2:07.39
333: 28.99, 28.87, 25.30, 29.26, 22.52= 27.72
2-5: 6:58.74


----------



## Dene (Feb 23, 2014)

*3x3:* (13.99), (17.73), 14.50, 16.71, 16.47 = 15.89
*4x4:* 1:07.97, (1:08.53), 1:05.59, (57.03), 1:00.12 = 1:04.56
*5x5:* 1:39.91, (1:47.12), 1:36.44, (1:28.08), 1:45.08 = 1:40.48
*6x6:* (2:50.68), 3:02.74, 3:01.80, (3:19.89), 2:55.78 = 3:00.11
*7x7:* 4:41.71, 4:57.65, (4:58.18), 4:39.06, (4:28.31) = 4:46.14
*OH:* 33.06, (DNF), 37.24, 35.06, (32.55) = 35.12
*Megaminx:* (1:48.98), 1:59.06, 1:49.59, (2:21.81), 2:01.04 = 1:56.56

Too busy watching the Olympics >.<


----------



## cc9tough (Feb 23, 2014)

2x2: (5.75), 5.71, (4.19), 5.33, 4.98 Avg. = 5.34
3x3: 17.15, 16.49, 16.91, (16.26), (18.63) Avg. = 16.85
4x4: 1:11.02, (1:14.70), (59.97), 1:07.72, 1:09.28 Avg. = 1:09.34
5x5: 2:09.31, (1:57.59), (2:12.44), 2:10.15, 2:02.75 Avg. = 2:07.40
6x6: 4:28.30, 4:05.47, 3:47.39, 3:47.22, 4:04.04 Avg. = 3:58.97
7x7: 6:03.03, 6:16.99, 6:52.38, 5:58.84, 5:44.51 Avg. = 6:06.29
2x2 BLD: (34.68), 57.35, (DNF) =34.68
3x3 BLD: 5:33.88, (3:58.36), 4:02.82 = 3:58.36
4x4 BLD: DNF, DNF, (17:24) = 17:24
5x5 BLD: 
Multi BLD: 3/3 (19:06)
3x3 OH: 31.03, 32.81, (30.57), (38.06), 33.26 Avg. = 32.37
3x3 with Feet: 1:31.82, (1:45.76), (1:19.38), 1:32.38, 1:32.07 Avg. = 1:32.09
3x3 Match the Scramble: 1:22.58, (1:28.54), 1:17.28, 1:25.35, (1:06.19) Avg. = 1:21.74
FMC: 38
2-3-4 Relay: 1:43.05
2-3-4-5 Relay: 3:54.40
Clock: (17.09), 19.00, 18.46, (22.73), 20.33 Avg. = 19.26
Megaminx: 1:36.00, (1:36.34), (1:27.57), 1:33.62, 1:33.15 Avg. =1:34.26
Pyraminx: 9.43, (7.63), (10.15), 8.52, 8.13 Avg. = 8.69
Square-1: 36.57, (44.46), (31.99), 41.84, 42.63 Avg. = 40.35
Skewb: 15.68, (27.49), 19.99, (14.30), 24.40 Avg. = 19.90


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 25, 2014)

Results: congrats to mycube, qaz and TheDubDubJr

*2x2x2*(34)

 2.32 Coolster01
 2.46 stevecho816
 2.58 Lucas Wesche
 3.32 Tao Yu
 3.47 Lapinsavant
 3.63 yuxuibbs
 3.88 natezach728
 3.93 riley
 3.93 Nihahhat
 3.95 TheDubDubJr
 4.22 Bindedsa
 4.23 mycube
 4.56 jaysammey777
 4.64 MatejMuzatko
 4.90 suushiemaniac
 5.23 qaz
 5.31 CyanSandwich
 5.34 cc9tough
 5.37 Iggy
 5.49 giorgi
 5.80 bh13
 5.84 bacyril
 6.05 ichcubegern
 6.09 thatkid
 6.50 Skullush
 6.83 Schmidt
 6.91 LostGent
 7.01 ickathu
 7.51 notfeliks
 7.59 Regimaster
 8.97 MarcelP
 9.95 BenjaminW
 13.91 MatsBergsten
 19.22 Mikel
*3x3x3 *(37)

 9.52 Lapinsavant
 9.68 stevecho816
 10.11 antoineccantin
 11.39 Tao Yu
 11.47 riley
 12.23 yuxuibbs
 12.63 natezach728
 12.98 mycube
 13.16 TheDubDubJr
 13.39 Skullush
 13.69 MatejMuzatko
 14.04 notfeliks
 14.15 giorgi
 14.60 moroder
 15.05 qaz
 15.31 Bindedsa
 15.35 Iggy
 15.46 bh13
 15.61 Nihahhat
 15.89 Dene
 15.92 jaysammey777
 16.37 bacyril
 16.85 cc9tough
 17.83 suushiemaniac
 18.07 CyanSandwich
 19.05 Regimaster
 19.61 Perff
 19.85 ichcubegern
 20.46 MarcelP
 20.60 ickathu
 21.20 thatkid
 24.17 Schmidt
 24.77 EpicPowered
 26.94 LostGent
 27.58 BenjaminW
 36.17 Mikel
 37.01 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(29)

 38.56 stevecho816
 39.16 Lapinsavant
 46.47 TheDubDubJr
 48.84 uvafan
 51.03 Iggy
 51.14 Skullush
 53.52 Tao Yu
 57.42 qaz
 57.44 mycube
 59.40 bacyril
 59.91 jaysammey777
 1:00.20 yuxuibbs
 1:04.56 Dene
 1:05.44 Bindedsa
 1:06.14 thatkid
 1:09.34 cc9tough
 1:09.93 suushiemaniac
 1:12.81 bh13
 1:13.00 Nihahhat
 1:17.94 Regimaster
 1:20.16 ickathu
 1:21.83 Tx789
 1:38.70 BenjaminW
 1:57.49 CyanSandwich
 2:00.11 LostGent
 2:05.78 MarcelP
 2:43.99 MatsBergsten
 3:22.95 Mikel
 DNF giorgi
*5x5x5*(14)

 1:24.86 Lapinsavant
 1:34.08 mycube
 1:35.17 TheDubDubJr
 1:40.48 Dene
 1:52.68 qaz
 1:55.51 bacyril
 1:57.00 Skullush
 2:04.79 yuxuibbs
 2:07.40 cc9tough
 2:26.76 suushiemaniac
 2:29.84 jaysammey777
 2:38.11 thatkid
 2:57.04 bh13
 4:51.10 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:51.10 TheDubDubJr
 3:00.11 Dene
 3:02.47 mycube
 3:12.81 bacyril
 3:37.23 qaz
 3:58.97 cc9tough
 4:34.46 jaysammey777
 4:51.54 suushiemaniac
 5:21.99 thatkid
*7x7x7*(10)

 3:45.80 Lucas Wesche
 4:05.76 TheDubDubJr
 4:20.90 mycube
 4:27.41 bacyril
 4:46.14 Dene
 5:05.01 qaz
 6:06.29 cc9tough
 6:32.79 jaysammey777
 6:52.28 suushiemaniac
 8:32.03 thatkid
*3x3 one handed*(25)

 13.87 antoineccantin
 17.09 stevecho816
 17.26 yuxuibbs
 17.94 Tao Yu
 22.71 Lapinsavant
 23.54 natezach728
 23.63 Bindedsa
 24.26 mycube
 27.14 TheDubDubJr
 27.23 riley
 27.92 Nihahhat
 29.87 bh13
 31.37 Iggy
 32.37 cc9tough
 33.94 qaz
 35.12 Dene
 36.18 Regimaster
 39.17 Mikel
 39.37 jaysammey777
 45.38 thatkid
 45.98 ichcubegern
 47.34 bacyril
 48.17 notfeliks
 1:21.17 BenjaminW
 1:48.45 CyanSandwich
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 1:29.45 Nihahhat
 1:32.09 cc9tough
 2:18.81 TheDubDubJr
 2:44.41 qaz
 4:00.78 thatkid
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(16)

 9.47 stevecho816
 11.58 Tao Yu
 17.43 mycube
 20.59 MatsBergsten
 23.55 TheDubDubJr
 24.06 CyanSandwich
 25.89 qaz
 31.42 jaysammey777
 34.68 cc9tough
 45.80 Lapinsavant
 45.83 thatkid
 47.48 bacyril
 1:15.25 Mikel
 2:07.39 P3R0
 2:20.22 notfeliks
 DNF natezach728
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 35.84 Iggy
 41.93 Tao Yu
 45.43 mycube
 1:00.33 qaz
 1:11.44 suushiemaniac
 1:14.11 CyanSandwich
 1:40.50 MatsBergsten
 2:03.41 thatkid
 3:07.71 Mikel
 3:52.73 Nihahhat
 3:58.36 cc9tough
 DNF Lapinsavant
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 3:53.51 mycube
 6:56.10 MatsBergsten
 7:06.29 qaz
17:24.00 cc9tough
 DNF thatkid
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

 8:45.24 mycube
 DNF qaz
 DNF Iggy
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF qaz
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

8/8 (31:56)  Lucas Wesche
10/12 (46:41)  CyanSandwich
10/13 (27:01)  mycube
3/3 (19:06)  cc9tough
2/2 ( 2:35)  Tao Yu
2/2 ( 5:18)  MatsBergsten
3/5 (21:42)  qaz
1/2 (20:00)  thatkid
*3x3 Match the scramble*(8)

 50.06 jaysammey777
 57.67 bacyril
 1:05.61 TheDubDubJr
 1:07.26 qaz
 1:12.46 Tao Yu
 1:21.74 cc9tough
 1:59.46 thatkid
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(18)

 49.44 stevecho816
 53.51 Lapinsavant
 1:02.79 TheDubDubJr
 1:07.26 riley
 1:11.00 Tao Yu
 1:16.80 yuxuibbs
 1:21.15 jaysammey777
 1:23.46 mycube
 1:25.47 Bindedsa
 1:26.09 qaz
 1:32.30 bacyril
 1:34.89 bh13
 1:43.05 cc9tough
 1:45.56 thatkid
 2:29.38 Schmidt
 2:32.18 P3R0
 2:32.88 BenjaminW
 3:50.74 Mikel
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 2:41.63 Lapinsavant
 2:47.39 TheDubDubJr
 3:10.21 mycube
 3:16.85 yuxuibbs
 3:20.19 bacyril
 3:23.30 qaz
 3:54.40 cc9tough
 4:05.96 jaysammey777
 4:28.45 bh13
 4:29.16 thatkid
 6:58.74 P3R0
*Magic*(3)

 1.08 yuxuibbs
 1.73 jaysammey777
 9.38 Mikel
*Master Magic*(2)

 3.62 yuxuibbs
 5.29 jaysammey777
*Skewb*(17)

 6.20 Skullush
 7.78 TheDubDubJr
 8.97 yuxuibbs
 9.39 riley
 9.65 Nihahhat
 10.15 Tx789
 10.77 Iggy
 12.59 qaz
 12.94 bacyril
 13.48 mycube
 17.20 jaysammey777
 18.24 suushiemaniac
 20.02 cc9tough
 20.89 thatkid
 21.86 BenjaminW
 23.70 Schmidt
 43.84 Mikel
*Clock*(11)

 8.88 Perff
 12.86 yuxuibbs
 12.94 qaz
 13.62 Nihahhat
 15.07 bacyril
 15.11 TheDubDubJr
 19.24 mycube
 19.26 cc9tough
 20.25 jaysammey777
 33.70 Mikel
 47.56 BenjaminW
*Pyraminx*(21)

 4.99 Skullush
 5.73 Lucas Wesche
 6.17 ickathu
 6.23 bacyril
 6.72 Regimaster
 7.35 TheDubDubJr
 8.69 notfeliks
 8.69 cc9tough
 8.88 bh13
 9.22 riley
 9.29 yuxuibbs
 9.43 jaysammey777
 10.01 Nihahhat
 10.18 qaz
 12.90 giorgi
 13.15 thatkid
 15.08 Schmidt
 15.83 mycube
 16.06 CyanSandwich
 19.63 BenjaminW
 19.89 LostGent
*Megaminx*(11)

 1:32.29 jaysammey777
 1:33.85 TheDubDubJr
 1:34.26 cc9tough
 1:38.83 bacyril
 1:56.56 Dene
 1:59.27 mycube
 2:05.02 qaz
 2:43.94 bh13
 2:49.22 Nihahhat
 3:29.55 thatkid
 3:49.18 notfeliks
*Square-1*(11)

 12.38 Lucas Wesche
 19.84 Iggy
 26.19 Skullush
 35.48 bacyril
 35.92 TheDubDubJr
 40.35 cc9tough
 46.51 bh13
 48.88 CyanSandwich
 49.15 qaz
 1:01.63 thatkid
 1:01.97 jaysammey777
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

27 mycube
29 Lucas Wesche
31 okayama
38 cc9tough
39 qaz
56 CyanSandwich
61 bh13
61 thatkid

*Contest results*

318 mycube
297 qaz
290 TheDubDubJr
242 cc9tough
208 bacyril
201 jaysammey777
201 yuxuibbs
197 Lapinsavant
192 Tao Yu
174 stevecho816
170 thatkid
144 Nihahhat
139 bh13
138 Skullush
137 CyanSandwich
132 Iggy
132 Lucas Wesche
131 riley
110 Dene
110 MatsBergsten
106 Bindedsa
103 suushiemaniac
92 natezach728
71 notfeliks
68 Regimaster
67 antoineccantin
59 giorgi
54 ickathu
53 Mikel
53 MatejMuzatko
43 BenjaminW
36 Schmidt
36 Coolster01
36 ichcubegern
30 uvafan
29 LostGent
27 Perff
27 moroder
26 MarcelP
25 Tx789
16 okayama
15 P3R0
8 EpicPowered


----------

